# R.I.P Ozzy



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

My friends baby Beardie. Had him less than a day  Died due to a bite on the leg.

R.I.P lil Buddy


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

RIP little guy..shame on the people who let him go so poorly!!


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

klair328 said:


> RIP little guy..shame on the people who let him go so poorly!!


It wasn't thier fault. They didn't know his leg had been bitten.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

soz..still wee shame...hope uz r okay x


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

RIP Ozzy.


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

r.i.p ozzy


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

R.I.P ozzy


----------

